# Hurlements à l'accueil



## Madoucemamoune (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour voilà ça va faire 1 mois que j'accueille une petite de 2 ans, 2 jours par semaine.
Mais a son arrivée c'est des hurlements, elle s'attache a sa maman, au bout de 5 min, je la prends des bras de sa maman et je rentre chez moi (accueil pas de porte depuis le COVID)
Mais là ça dur de 10 min a toute la matinée ou elle peut hurlé, c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive.
Il va y avoir des jours ou des qu'elle sera avec moi elle dit rien et des jours ou c'est pas possible, je sais pas quoi faire tellement elle crie.
Après je dirais que ces beaucoup de caprices car dès que je l'ai dans mes bras plus rien, mais malheureusement je peux pas la garder toute une journée à bras.
Auriez vous une idée pour qu'elle soit plus sereine? Ou est ce que je fais quelque chose de mal?


----------



## Emily (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Où était cette petite auparavant ?
Elle a peut être besoin d'être rassurée, lui parler et lui dire que vous êtes là mais qu'il y a des copains aussi.
La prendre dans les bras constamment ce n'est pas possible surtout a deux ans ils sont grands.
De plus deux jours par semaine ça fait peu.
Est t'elle avec sa maman les autres jours ?
Comment ça se passe chez elle ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Il faudrait dialoguer avec ses parents dans un premier temps pour savoir comment ils expliquent à leur enfant comment va se passer la journée. 
Personnellement,  je ne pratique pas l'accueil sur le pas de la porte, je trouve que c'est brutal covid ou pas, il n'y a plus pour les parents et les enfants ce moment de transition ou on devêt et dėchausse son enfant et où par un geste on confie l'enfant. 
Là vous devez ôter l'enfant des bras de sa mère,  c'est émotionnellement difficile. 

C'est l'inverse qui doit être fait,  la maman doit vous tendre son enfant,  ou le poser au sol pour qu'il vienne de lui même vers vous. 

Un enfant de 2 ans ne maîtrise pas ses émotions et ne les verbalise pas non plus, ce ne sont pas des caprices. 

Revoyez un autre protocole pour l'accueil.

Le covid fait faire des choses pas du tout adaptées aux enfants. 
Vous pouvez faire entrer les parents quand même !  Avec un masque.


----------



## Griselda (28 Novembre 2022)

A cet âge là, celui de l'opposition, c'est compliqué pour un enfant d'accepter-comprendre pourquoi 5 jours/semaine il peut rester là où il préfère: avec son parent (encore heureux que c'est ce qu'il préfère!) et pourquoi 2 jours/sem on lui impose de quitter son PE pour quelqu'un qu'il connait à peine. Par experience un accueil de moins de 3 jours/semaines l'adaptation est toujours plus longue. Mon conseil est de proposer un accueil plus regulier: 3 voir 4 jrs/sem.
Elle se calme ds tes bras c'est déjà très bon signe, donne lui autant que tu peux tes bras. Le reste du temps tu explique-avertie, je te pose car je vais faire ceci ou cela, tu peux prendre un jouet et rester à côté de moi ou bien me toucher la cuisse pour continuer de te rassurer.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

Le problème est 2 jours par semaine. Donc en + SI ce ne sont pas 2 jours consécutifs ...

J’ai déjà eu 1 enfant 1 jour et une autre 2 jours, évidemment ça dépend des enfants, mais SI pas habituée à être accueillie par une autre personne, ça va être DIFFICILE et LONG mais il y a de l’espoir. 

*PATIENCE est la seule façon d’y arriver et que la maman parle de vous d’une façon TRÈS positive *😉


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

Un enfant de 2 ans doit marcher jusqu’à la porte de l’AM et même + frapper à la porte (ils adorent ça le faire) et pourquoi pas (ce que font les « miens ») m’apporter le petit paquet de couches

Il faut prévenir la maman que le matin il ne faut pas s’attarder comme si elle devait prendre un train ou éviter les embouteillages

Donc gros bisous, et à ce soir 😍💋

Et aussitôt lui apprendre à retirer ses chaussures, son manteau et le ranger elle même. Perso, j’ai un petit porte manteau à leur hauteur et ils mettent leurs chaussures en dessous bien rangées … au début certains balançaient leurs chaussures

Ho ho STOP t’es chez Chantou donc on ne balance pas mais on met gentiment ses chaussures. Ensuite ils vont chercher leurs chaussons et tout ça prend du temps et les responsabilise.

Idem le soir, donc même chose sauf à l’envers … ranger les chaussons, prendre ses chaussures et son manteau et hop prêt pour l’arrivée de la maman …

Ils attendent sur la 1ere marche de mon escalier tous habillés, car ils partent tous en même temps.

Ils adorent être sur la marche car ça veut dire le départ 👍

Et comme à la maternelle, ils se lèvent quand c’est leur tour … X c’est à toi, Y à ton tour, Z c’est « Nabilla » ta baby-sitter et M … ton papa

Hyper choux ces gamins. J’adore jouer à la maîtresse 😅

Bye-bye, au revoir, tchao


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Novembre 2022)

Un peu comme GeneralMetal, peut-être voir s'il y a quelque chose à faire au niveau de la transmission du matin, de voir sa maman entrer dans la maison, même si ce n'est que sur le pas de la porte, prendre un tout petit peu de temps pour elle, le déshabillage, le bisou, etc. ça l'aiderait à mieux passer le cap. Une bonne transition c'est une bonne journée par la suite en général. Après elle a deux ans, donc elle est assez grande, même si ne vous pouvez pas tout le temps la prendre à bras, responsabilisez là, "est-ce-que tu peux m'aider à mettre la table, préparer une activité pate à modeler, nettoyer etc." ça va la valoriser sans que vous n'ayez besoin de la prendre à bras, mais vous serez à ses côtés.


----------



## VirKill (5 Décembre 2022)

Bjrs, j'ai commencé un accueil avec une enfant de 12 mois qui a été gardé par la maman congé parental 1 an, cette enfant hurlait, criait à s'égosiller, souffrance pendant 1 mois et demi, dialogue avec la mère qui était prete pour remprendre son boulot mais n'avait pas préparer sa fille, les copines chez nounou ressentaient la souffrance de cette enfant et stressaient, à force cette enfant a pris ses repères et a accepté de s'adapter, pas de remède miracle c'est venu avec du temps tout seul.
Bon courage


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Décembre 2022)

Et bien une maman qui ne sait ou ne veut pas quitter sa progéniture et la petite le ressent forcément ! c'est la maman qu'il va falloir convaincre ... et peut-être augmenter à 3 jours d'accueil si cela est possible ??? en tout cas la maman ne portera plus la petite le matin elle sait marcher elle la materne de trop là ! elle a repris le travail n'a pas réagi assez tôt et préparé la petite pour un accueil à l'extérieur !!! j'ai eu pas mal de petits arrivés vers 2 ans jamais eu de soucis ... çà devient récurrent ... les mamans veulent travailler mais s'accrochent à leur enfant le matin il faut choisir !!!


----------

